

Tell HN: Parking In Motion is hiring engineers/coders.  - inmyhead

Santa Monica, CA based &#38; venture-funded Parking In Motion is hiring.  If you are a good fit, we don't care where you live.<p>We have parking data from all over the world and are using it to answer the question, "Where do I park?"<p>3 challenges you'll always be working on:<p>1) How can I use the millions of new, daily data points we collect to infer social behavior or refine existing forecasts?<p>2)  How can we more efficiently handle geo-spacial and temporal data? We're mobile, but don't ever count on wifi.<p>3) We manage a diverse and rapidly growing number of data flows, upstream and down.  How do we build the infrastructure to scale with us, without burdening our data providers.<p>View job descriptions @ parkinginmotion.com<p>FIRST FILTER - YOU WILL BE CODING!<p>email address in my profile.
======
sidmitra
Are you guys hiring locally?

